# Cashed in a life this morning...



## fwoodwader (Jul 18, 2008)

Hopefully newcomers will read this and take my advice which I didn't even take this morning. I fish alot, wade mostly and consider myself a pretty experienced swimmer, in open water But even with all that I almost cashed in one of my nine lives today far out on Mosquito Island because I broke my own cardinal rules about fishing by yourself.

1)Never fish alone without a PFD...didn't do that this morning
2)Never leave a favorable position for a questionable position...didn't do that this morning
3)Keep your bearings and reference points to land, didn't do that this morning.

The third being important as it was pitch dark when this went down.

Got in the water at 0500 and moved out on the shell.

Long story short I pushed out farther than I thought I actually had, moved around out there moreso that I thought I did, on shell trying to keep my bearings. When I decided I was going to move closer back into shore(still completely dark) I took a wrong bearing/vector back. As I worked my way back in I thought I was wading through a mud pocket as the water was getting a little bit deeper, but if this was the mudpocket I thought it it was it would get shallower any second. I was wrong. Before I knew it was in the deep water, I could not touch the bottom without my head going under water. I'm 6'4" as a reference point.

Thankfully I had my do-net and brace myself on top of that while I try to get by bearings. As all this was happening a boat was coming out of the launch I tried to flash my head lamp at them to get their attention but no luck. 

I tried swimming to find "shallower water", this was/is a dumb mistake because I didn't have solid bearings to rely on, I knew were shallower water was but I didn't know where I was in relation to that, I thought I was to the left of the island working my way back in but I was actually to the right of it. This was all discovered after I ended up finding solid ground

It took me a few minutes for experience to kick in after burning precious energy trying to swim back to shore and then I made the decision to ditch my boots, khaki's(had swim trunks on underneath) wade belt and over the shoulder Fish N Hunt tackle box(the tackle box more so because it was in the way of effectively swimming. Everything you carry on you creates drag in the water when you aren't on your feet trying to swim. Its harder to swim with clothes on and boots prevent you from being able to properly kick if you already didn't know. I made the decision to ditch my pole to free one of my hands but in the process it somehow ended up on top of the do-net so while it got dunked it wasn't lost. And the wade belt was lost after it, it was still tethered to the do-net.

My guess is I was probably 400-500 yds from shore at this time but I had been having a hell of time trying to get back in due to a current and with all my gear, I used alot of energy in what was a futile effort. I was still out there alone floating in the dark, flashing my head lamp towards shore trying to get someones attention, trying to get my bearings and find shallow water, I hadn't called for help up to this point I thought I still could get out of this mess by myself, probably 20 minutes after it had hit the fan and had nearly come to a decision that I was going to float it out till the sun came up, it was still below the horizon and barely if any light in the sky and then I decided to call for help to see if someone could hear me to see if someone was out there.

After a few calls for help, I hear out of the dark off to my 10 o'clock, "Hey buddy I'm over here can you hear me". A reference point! I couldn't make him out but I could hear him and that was all I needed, we were able to communicate, he was probably about 250 yds away line of site from where I was at, but as he told me, he was on solid ground, where I need to get to and be. Started using and open water kick where you kick paddle and glide, it saves energy and helps the swimmer cover alot of ground, kicking and paddling at the same time in open water wastes alot of energy. I manged to make my way over to him, him communicating with my in regards to where I was in relation to him. When I put my feet on sand I knew exactly where I was at, I had been so far off the line that I thought I working on the way back in, I was mad at myself. I asked him what his name was, Jaime, offered him a boat load of beers, but he said he would take a coke. 

Needless to say I cashed in a life today because I didn't follow my own rules. After I made it to Jaime and talked with him a little bit I started to make my way back in, turns out another guy had informed the Coast Guard and they were about to come look for me, he called them back and told them I had been found. Didn't get his name but thanks for going that extra step. I got away with one today folks. If I hadn't had my do-net I could have been a lot worse. All in all I lost a tackle box, that stuff is replaceable, the boots needed to be replaced anyway and the pants there just old pants. Life isn't replaceable. I'm not a very religious person but someone was looking out for me today. If Jaime reads these boards, thank you, if you know Jaime, tell him thank you again for me and I still owe him not only a Coke but a boat load of Cokes.

Hopefully all you new comers to wade fishing don't get turned off by reading this, it is very fun when you do it safely which I didn't do this morning and I have no one to blame but myself. Be safe out there guys, no matter your experience it can happen to you. Now off to get new gear....and a new PDF. I'll never fish again without one, never and neither should you.


----------



## tracker17 (Oct 30, 2011)

Dude, I'm so happy you made it in alright! My son is reading this next. Thank you for sharing your story for the rest of us to learn. This sheet is real, not just some abstract story.


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

Glad you made it out of the water safe, some one was looking out for you today. Thank God you are still with us.


----------



## agonzales1981 (Jun 12, 2008)

Glad you are ok, I've been telling myself I'm going to get an inflatable pfd but haven't yet. I am going to buy one today


----------



## ClearLakeClayt (Aug 2, 2011)

*Wow!*

That, brother, is one harrowing tale, very well told. This is the best testimonial for using a PFD that I have ever read. Thank you - green coming your way...


----------



## Cold Beer (Sep 19, 2009)

Glad you made it out of that scary situation.


----------



## tracker17 (Oct 30, 2011)

agonzales1981 said:


> Glad you are ok, I've been telling myself I'm going to get an inflatable pfd but haven't yet. I am going to buy one today


X2 that! My son and I are going to also! BTW, my son just read your story and he is happy for your safety also! He is 14 and learning. Better to learn early and from happy endings such as this.


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

God bless you Brother, so glad you made it out of the situation okay.

My heart rate, and breathing increased quite a bit reading that....whew !


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

It takes a man with integrity to admit his mistakes and share them with others as a lesson.


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

Glad you lived to tell the story!


----------



## bragwell (Apr 15, 2010)

Makes me want to get an inflatable pfd also. I've lost my bearings quite a few times on mosquito island; it's a very dangerous area. Thanks for sharing your experience, you might just help save someone's life by sharing this story. We're all glad you made out safe brother.


----------



## BILLYSTIX CUSTOM RODS (May 23, 2004)

*cool read dude*

""awesome""read my friend i too have shared your story many.many years ago while wading flounder gigging as a very young man & like you said all of a sudden i was out beyond the breakers & i have no idea how i got there nor do i have any idea how i made it back to the bar that i started out on!!
like you said some one was holding my hand that night as well, that was well over 60 year's ago & i still felt the sinking feeling that you felt.
thank's for sharing. brought back a moment from the past :biggrin:
stix


----------



## bragwell (Apr 15, 2010)

jamisjockey said:


> It takes a man with integrity to admit his mistakes and share them with others as a lesson.


X2


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Glad you are ok! Thanks for sharing, you may have gotten away with this one but saved more by sharing your experience.

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## tracker17 (Oct 30, 2011)

jamisjockey said:


> It takes a man with integrity to admit his mistakes and share them with others as a lesson.


X2!


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Glad you are OK Bro. I usually will not get out of the boat before daylight except in a tourney or other special occasion, but NEVER alone. Pay attention to the rules you make for yourself.


----------



## Goose Lover (Jan 23, 2012)

I have written before about the need to always wear a PFD when wading in the surf.

And I get comments back that you really don't need one on the beachfront just around the passes. 

All I can say is just keep thinking that and you are going to wind up telling a story just like that was just written on this thread. That's if you are lucky and don't die.

Anytime you wade in the surf you need a PFD. I don't care how calm you just never know.


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

Thanks for sharing. Glad you made it ok. Scary stuff.


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

Many years ago a friend of mine and I flounder gigged San Luis pass a lot. We did not have a boat so we would just wade out in the bay side and did really well most nights. One night we went a little to far out and the tide came in we lost our path we waded out on. We had to wade back thru deep water back to shore it was up to our chins. I was a lot younger then and did not get to worried but it was not fun, it was so deep we could not shuffle our feet so we could have stepped on a ray really easy. After that we started taking a canoe with us and tied it to our belts and drug it behind us, we put some lanterns in it and our ice chest. If we wanted to take a break we would just sit in the canoe and enjoy a snack and a beverage. We saw many crabs out there while gigging so we started taking a net with a long handle, it was no problem to just keep it in the canoe. We would scoop up crabs while we were gigging we would end up with 1 or 2 5 gallon buckets full. When the tide came in we would get in the canoe and paddle back to shore. I felt so much safer knowing we had that canoe along with us. I fish mostly fish fresh water theses days but when I am out in my boat by myself I keep my life vest on the whole time I am in the boat. Again very glad you are safe and made it home.


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

I nearly drowned in Cozumel. Thought my wife was in trouble and as I went to assist her the under tow got me. Had not been for a lifeguard I would be a goner. I still relive that horrible feeling. 

At the dike most times it looks so peaceful.


----------



## Boiler (Jul 16, 2006)

Really, really glad your story ended well. Good lesson for all of us.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Good lesson.. Hope some of the 'macho "NO PFD FOR ME" ' fishermen read it and think hard about it.. Kinda doubt they will learn from it, though.. Takes a real 'face to face' with death experience to impress some folks..


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

Wow, glad you made it out ok and there was someone there to get your bearings on.

I have fished the island a lot by myself and it can open your eyes even if you have

done it for many years. I always wear a pfd and even then if you do not have your 

bearings you may be swimming. 

I try to always know where skyline is in relation to the plants. Mainly the kazebo on 

skyline, it lines me up with the island which tells me where the dike is if this make 

sense. 

Again glad you had your donut and made it ok..


----------



## el rojo (May 14, 2005)

Glad you made it in safely. Your guardian angel was the voice in the dark that just asked for a coke in return. By you posting your story your are already paying it forward. Good on you and our Coke Angel.


----------



## claudejrc (Oct 10, 2009)

jamisjockey said:


> It takes a man with integrity to admit his mistakes and share them with others as a lesson.


Amen to that.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Scary story. Glad you made it.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Glad you are ok! Thanks for sharing, you may have gotten away with this one but saved more by sharing your experience.
> 
> http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy





Blk Jck 224 said:


> Glad you are OK Bro. I usually will not get out of the boat before daylight except in a tourney or other special occasion, but NEVER alone. Pay attention to the rules you make for yourself.


Definitely 2 posts that need repeating.

Â©


----------



## FISHHOGG (Aug 12, 2005)

*Thanks for the reminder....*

I almost drowned in the surf (nowhere near a pass just open beachfront) and I had on my inflatable pfd but did not inflate it. It is inflated when you pull the yellow rip cord.

I had gotten to the third bar about 3 years ago and by the time I was ready to come in the tide had either risen or it had washed out the gut between the 2nd and 3rd bar. I thought "no big deal, I made it out o.k." and proceeded to swim back in and I kept going and going and going.

I was starting to get worried and I just didn't think to pull my inflatable cord on the vest and luckily I made it to the 2nd bar about that time. I also didn't want to ditch any gear especially my rod and reel. That taught me to be especially careful if I am going to even think about the 3rd bar again. The really goofy thing is the vest is made so I can self inflate it and then deflate it when needed. I was just not thinking by the time I got tired and almost paid dearly for it. Thanks for your candid story. Glad you're here to tell it and to give the warning.


----------



## fender bender (Mar 31, 2006)

Glad you lived to tell the story! The Big man was with you and I don't mean Mont!


----------



## fwoodwader (Jul 18, 2008)

Thanks for the responses, I just hope that people learn from my mistake as I did, I already went to ACK and got a pfd in bright orange. Replaced some gear, if you find that over the shoulder fish n hunt tackle box with a fish grip attached it is yours. Tackle, reels rods are replaceable your life isn't. I think some are right, my guardian angel was looking out for me. I thought about not bringing the donet...thank the man upstairs I did. Im also going to get a whistle, its a good way for people to hear you and locate you if you need help. 

Again if you know Jaime, pronounced hi-may, thank him again for me. Alot of things went my way this morning and other people in the same situation haven't been as fortunate as I was.

I also think its time for a kayak.....


----------



## stir krazy (Jun 14, 2010)

Wow that almost brought tears to my eyes you post all the time haven't waded in a while but. I think inflatable off in near future glad your ok


----------



## bigdaddy67 (Oct 30, 2012)

yes you are very lucky man. good thing some shark did not get you. i have had heard sharks attcks happen often there.


----------



## baitbuckett (Jan 9, 2011)

wow, very happy to see you pulled through!


----------



## SaltyHank (Dec 17, 2010)

*Glad ur ok.*

Very scary! Just as easy it is for us to break our own rules, we can easily pay the ultimate price. I'm so glad you are ok and tried ur best to keep it together out there. If you wanna go fish somewhere with about 2 ft of water on the westend to target some reds, just let me know. Gonna be out there wed and thur. Seriously glad to know ur alright!!!!


----------



## ddakota (Jun 28, 2009)

Glad you are safe, might want to say a Special prayer of thanks tonight. I fish and wade alone a lot also, its easy to get in trouble by yourself. 

I do not wear my auto pfd when wading, its automatic, if it gets wet, it activates. I dont wade deep water anymore, waist deep is about as deep as I go. If I wade the surf, I have a manual pfd I can wear.


----------



## u wont know if u dont go (Jan 2, 2012)

stories like this deter me from wading....not to mention ive only been here in TX for 5yrs and i do fish almost every day whether is juat for 15mins or 5 hrs....i dont fish the dike alot but i have witnessed wat they call (rouge waves) water is like glass and then in a snap of a finger u got 5mins of violent 5fters crashing the shore and then its calm again.........when that happens, its ALL over....beware


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

fwoodwader said:


> Thanks for the responses........I also think its time for a kayak.....


Glad you made it safe!

I have fished mosquito many times in my kayak and have gone very far out off the end and even with the gazebo. I have seen waders that far out with just their shoulders and head visible. Always thought to myself that, that isn't for me.

It is a heck of a long paddle much less to walk out that far.


----------



## Salty Stump (Mar 2, 2012)

Glad you made it out OK...Thanks for sharing your story. I needed the eye opener.


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

Glad you are still with us. I got a bad case of the stupids in that same area and almost got into a bind.


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

op thanks for sharing many people don't get to tell there story like you and myself have.Sounds like you didn't panic which is what gets most in,trouble.I was swept away when the tide changed in waders down by the pass bay side fortunately for me the tide was coming in and my winter wading buddy was down wind and he snatched me up like he had done it before..It beats the sheet out of me ...who the guy is..j/k.....the bad thing is we get confident or let our guard in areas we have fished many times.....be alert.

sent from my taxpayer-funded sail phone and yes the government is tapped into my talk


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

That's a sure enough wake-up call for most, but some still won't wear an inflatable PDF when wading.

Glad you lived to tell the tale...It just might save someone else.

TH


----------



## fishy fishy (Jul 15, 2012)

that was me that called as soon i heard you call for help i booked it to shore to call the coasties.

my wife kept an eye out for you and she was the one that told me you where back on firm ground.

Lost of people have lost their lives there and by all means i wanst going to stand by and do nothing while my fellow man was in distress.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

fishy fishy said:


> that was me that called as soon i heard you call for help i booked it to shore to call the coasties.
> 
> my wife kept an eye out for you and she was the one that told me you where back on firm ground.
> 
> Lost of people have lost their lives there and by all means i wanst going to stand by and do nothing while my fellow man was in distress.


Guess you must be Jaime... Many thanks for helping out.. Good karma probably headed your way.....Job well done....:cheers:


----------



## Bayduck (May 22, 2004)

*Great Post !*

Thanks for sharing !


----------



## inshore77 (Jun 25, 2009)

That is one of the most factual and detailed reconstructions of an emergency situations I have ever heard or read. Your detailed recounting of the situation should be a warning to many of us who wade and never experienced this situation. Once you're in a life & death situation you need to keep your composure; losing it will cost you your life!!! Thank you so much for being brave enough to post the truth about your situation. You are a credit to all fisherman in that you freely told us all what we would have experienced but been to embarassed to admit. You sir, are a credit to all of us!!! Thank you so much!!!


----------



## 2277master (Jan 16, 2007)

I was looking at Manual Inflatable PFDs on eBay last week and had a couple on my Watch List. After reading your post this morning, opted for a "Buy It Now" deal with free shipping for $89.00. Small price to pay. 
Thanks for sharing. Got me serious about it.
Thanking God tonight on your behalf...


----------



## fishy fishy (Jul 15, 2012)

Tortuga said:


> Guess you must be Jaime... Many thanks for helping out.. Good karma probably headed your way.....Job well done....:cheers:


nah i wasnt jaime i was the other guy i talked to him abit when he headed out.
just a reminder if you wear a pfd make sure to clip a safety whistle to it so you can better your chances of getting someones attention.


----------



## histprof (Oct 30, 2011)

Man, shouldn't have read this right at bed time. Gives me the willies, for sure. 

Glad to hear that you made it back. There's a powerful lesson in this for all of us. The OP knows what he is doing. His post is ripe with clear details and his experience is evident. He has spent time on the water, for sure. And, he still got in trouble. The message that I take is clear. I trust myself around the water. But, to be effective, I need to have another resource external to me for my safety plan to work. Buddy fish. Let people know where you are. Be able to signal for help. Wear the pfd.

Thanks for sharing. Great post.


----------



## Ron R. (May 21, 2004)

Glad you didn't totally panic and dumped your gear. All that can be replaced. Thank God He was watching over you. You are paying it forward brother and most likely saved a few here with your story.


----------



## reelthreat (Jul 11, 2006)

Dam dude, glad you are here to share the story/lesson.


----------



## FisherofMen1 (Jun 18, 2013)

*Thank God*

I say a prayer before I hit the water and after I get back. The best trip is a safe trip. I am glad He was watching over you and He is now speaking to us......Be Safe Be Thankful.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Glad you are safe, and thanks for being willing to share your story...it will probably save countless lives.


----------



## RockportRobert (Dec 29, 2006)

Wear an inflatable when on that new kayak too!


----------



## Red3Fish (Jun 4, 2004)

Dang, glad you are OK.

Here is a story I told a few years ago:

We used to fish St Louis Pass all the time in front and behind the pass. Once you passed Sholes Field, the road was basically a one lane blacktop. It made a couple of sharp 90 degree left turns, going around someoneâ€™s property line I suppose, and you didn't want to be half awake, or too hung over when you drove it. Only one or two little ranch houses to the right, and cattle grazing where all the subdivisions are now. Not a single red light or stop sign from Sholes Field to the pass, where the road ended, no bridge then. You could also drive the beach from the seawall to the pass, as long as there wasnâ€™t a real high tide.

I had heard from a buddy that the surf was "getting right" the afternoon before, so loaded up gear, called in sick to my job, cut classes at U of H, and headed out. My priorities were kind of confused then! Or maybe not. LOL

There used to be a giant driftwood log on the beach for a decade or more that "marked a good spot" to fish. Parked my old '58 MGA there (yeah, I was the coolest ******* in college), put up the top and windows in, and waded in, while still dark. 

There used to be a giant sandflat on the gulf side that normally gently sloped out, and you could wade out about 200 or 300 yds, until it abruptly dropped off. This flat was always changing, sometimes bigger, sometimes smaller, sometimes with guts cut through it, I knew this, my pop had told me, my fishing buddies had told me, but it had been the same all summer.

So when the sun rose, I had 5 or 6 trout on my stringer and about 200 yds from the beach. The tide was starting in, and small schools of trout were riding the currents by me...I would snag 2 or 3 out of each small school, as they went by. You could see them in the clear water, once the sun was up. 

So the first time I look back at the beach, my MG is just a little red dot waaay back to the East. Unless you plan different, you usually always wade with the current, without really noticing it. By this time, I had 10 or so trout on my stringer, and decided that if I hurried, I could still make my 11:00 class. Besides, I could feel the current starting to tug at me and the sand started to get swept away from under my feet....must really have a strong incoming tide this morning. So I started towards the beach to walk back.

About 50 yds from the beach, I came to deep water...HMmmmm? Waded back East against the now pretty strong current...trying every 50 yds or so to head to the beach.....nope still deep water. After about 30 minutes of wading, I was nearly back even with my red MG...still deep water between me and the beach. And the sand was getting swept from under my feet like a shopvac was right next to each foot. REALLY strong incoming tide!

The tide had cut a gut between me and the beach, where I had waded across easily in waist deep water. Oh well a few strokes swimming ought to get me back in time to make the class. I wasn't but about 2 long casts from my car.

So, I slid all the trout down to the bottom of my stringer, coiled it in my left hand, put rod in left hand and started to side stroke to the beach. Side stroked for about a minute, and stopped to put foots down on firm sand....nope not here..grabbed floating hat and put back on my head. If you have ever swam in jeans and tennis shoes...it is a lot more difficult than in a bathing suit, and even harder swimming with one hand dragging a stringer of trout....and I had a couple of nice ones...bout 3 or 4 pounds.

Swim some more.....bound to be there by now...nope grab floating hat and start up again. I am getting really tired, and last time I came up, I noticed little red car was prolly 200 yds. back to the East. This is getting serious! Decided to swim until I couldn't anymore, just to make sure this time. Swam until arms were like lead, and wore out, stop put down foots..nope over my head....but when I sunk down, I did hit bottom in about 7' of water. I took a couple gulps of saltwater this time, and got my feet on bottom and "bounced" off of it. By now I am more dog paddling than swimming.....this is it....I either make it this time or drop stringer and rod, and float and backstroke to the beach, if I can!! I was thinking, I might be one of those 3 or 4 guys that drown at the pass every year! But it wasn't to be...next time I stopped, still choking on salt water and puking, I stood up in about waist high water. Yep, I nearly drowned...and I knew better. 

At the pass anyways from then on, I wore one of those skinny white ski belts. I got a little razzing from my buds, but I didn't care!! I am a little slow, but not completely DUMB. 

So take heed around the passes, and learn from my foolishness.

PS....didn't bother with my vintage "aged" straw hat with half a dozen lures on it the last time....floated off down current....with the vicious incoming tide prolly made it to where Sea Isle is today!! LOL

Later
R3F


----------



## txdukklr (Jun 30, 2013)

Thank God you are ok . . . . you have a purpose figure out what it is. If you didn't you wouldn't be typing this post.


----------



## Realvestor (Nov 19, 2009)

Glad you're OK and thanks for sharing. Thanks to the guys that helped too. I started wearing a whistle around my neck and always where my PFD when I wade. It's not worth the risk. Had a couple of incidents but nothing like yours. God is good!


----------



## cwbycrshr (May 23, 2013)

I am new to wading and really appreciate your story. Thank you for taking the time to share it and before I come back down in October I will be buying an inflatable PFD. You very well may have just saved a few rookies (and seasoned fisherman) from taking their last steps in the water.


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

WOW, that gave me chills just reading that! Glad you are safe brotha man. It just goes to show, even the most experienced of us can make a mistake, and thats a sick feeling...Dip


----------



## Capt sharky (Feb 22, 2012)

That is a bad place many have lost their lives there they need to mark that whole with no a
Swimm bouy lots of kids have drown there glad you made it out


----------



## Frankie14 (Mar 30, 2012)

I join everyone here in saying, glad you got back safe and thank you for telling the story. 

As a kayaker, I am inherently paranoid of getting run over by boats, so it is a habit of mine to wear my bright orange PFD when crossing any channel or fishing near current. Furthermore, I have those blinking LED lights that clip to the back when launching in the dark or fishing after sunset (in addition to a head lamp and light for kayak). 

I used to hate how the PFDs felt when fishing, but now I don't mind them at all.... plus they could save your life!


----------



## KEN KERLEY (Nov 13, 2006)

Glad you made it ok. Have never had a scarey situation but I started wearing a PFD about a year ago when I wade. I'm not as young and strong as I used to be and don't have the wind to swim hard any more. Wore one today even though I knew the bottom was flat and it's still chest deep 100 yards from shore.


----------



## fwoodwader (Jul 18, 2008)

fishy fishy said:


> that was me that called as soon i heard you call for help i booked it to shore to call the coasties.
> 
> my wife kept an eye out for you and she was the one that told me you where back on firm ground.
> 
> Lost of people have lost their lives there and by all means i wanst going to stand by and do nothing while my fellow man was in distress.


Thanks again for making that call fishy fishy.

You guys catch anything?

Another thing that I usually do and didn't do that day was use two reference points in a line to determine the line I was going to work out and the way back in. The easiest way to do this is to find a fix point closer to shore maybe a building, cell phone tower and the set your line through that object to an object behind it. Not the easiest to do in the dark but it can be done if you know what you are looking for. You can also use a shore based object and an oil well out in the bay to determine your line, just be sure that one of the objects doesn't move. You don't want to base your line on a tanker moving out of or up into the bay.


----------



## AlwaysWorkin (Jul 30, 2013)

Glad u guys are safe and sound. Hopefully there are some PDF purchases made in the near future. It's hard to stay calm and think clearly in tough situations like that and I'm glad u did. If u ever get in a bind with out a life jacket though your pants can be a float if u tie knots in the legs and catch air in them. Before u get too tired to swim just float on your back and catch your breath too, salt water is super buoyant and easy to float is as long as u can chill out and breath slow.


----------



## AlwaysWorkin (Jul 30, 2013)

About 10 yrs ago I was surfing a particularly good day in the spring with my buddy and his brother at the sea wall in padre island. It was a solid 8 ft day and like in most of Texas when the surf gets big it can break pretty far out. Well we were definitely a ways out, at least 1 1/2 bob hall pier lengths. I took off on a wave too late and got pitched over the falls and ate it pretty bad. While I was getting tossed around under the water my leash broke and I lost my board. I came up and lo and behold my board in no where to be seen. I thought oh well time to start swimming in when all of a sudden I get the cramp of my life in the right calf... Uh oh this isn't good. So here I am, almost a 1/4 mile out in the gulf in solid 8 ft surf sitting in the impact zone with a horrendous cramp in my leg unable to swim, my buddies had caught long waves and were still paddling out through big surf. I did the only thing that I could and held my breath when a wave would hit me and used my free leg to sort of kick to the surface after getting pounded because both of my arms were trying to keep my right leg from balling up on me from cramping. Once I got pushed through the impact zone and the set passed I was able to float there and stretch my leg out for about 10-15 minutes until I was able to swim again. My buddies checked on me during this time but the only thing I could do was stretch out my leg and float so hopping on their board would make my leg cramp up worse if I let go of it. Once I got the cramp out I slowly swam in taking breaks to float if I needed to so my leg didn't cramp back up. When I got in i found my board down the beach floating in the first gut around JP Luby. So just remember if u ever get in a bind out there just relax and take a breath and float for a minute and think about what u are going to do to get yourself out of the situation u are in. You will never get worn out and drown if u breath slow and float.


----------



## PHINS (May 25, 2004)

I'm glad you are safe. Thanks for the safety reminders.


----------



## Bluewater Joe (May 27, 2011)

Fwoodwader, thanks for posting your experience. You survived to relay your story. You could be saving a life!


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

Bocephus said:


> God bless you Brother, so glad you made it out of the situation okay.
> 
> My heart rate, and breathing increased quite a bit reading that....whew !


Same here. Glad you are OK. By taking the time to tell your story, you may have saved another life!! Not sure how old you are but a guy my age has an even less chance of surviving that kind of ordeal. I fish and yak alone but do it less and less. However, I ALWAYS have my inflatable suspenders on anytime I am in the water wade, surf, yaking or just fishing the bank near a current.


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

YOU should make a church tonight and give thanks. 
You did luck out.

Lot of people have died around that area over the years.

I Wade some at night and early am. 360 lights suck unless you are in the middle of nowhere and are hard to see out from the boat. 

Friend gave me a great idea.
Home Depot has the 250 hour led lantern that the base can go straight or at a 90 and lot brighter than 360 and no battery drain. This can sit on the console or be hung from a hook.

I would get one since they put out a lot better light. If you are fishing around east or west bay I would use colored cellophane to distinguish the light from the 1000 other white lights you can see so you can have a reference light.


----------

